# Switch port naming convention



## MCP101 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi All,

Very simple question -

In some documentation I have, they refer to patching to port "gi 3/1" and "gi 7/31"

Now I'm assuming the "1" or "31" is the port number, but what does the first part before the slash refer to? (ie the "3" and "7")


Thanks.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

Hello,

Please read Forum Rules.

EDUCATIONAL ASSISTANCE 

While we are happy to promote the education of users, we feel it is inappropriate to circumvent the learning process by directly assisting with assignments and projects of an educational nature. Direct answers to school or college assignments are not allowed and will not be given. However, if a user is having trouble comprehending a certain topic, the members and staff at TSF will be happy to provide assistance with understanding the topic.


----------



## MCP101 (Apr 23, 2010)

Hi,

Thanks for the reply, but this isn't a school assignment. I am installing servers in a data centre and they have used this terminology which I am not familiar with in the specifications.

If anyone can point me to a website which explains this naming convention or PM me it would be appreciated.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

We're just verifying. Need more detail information about what you're trying to accomplish for us to further assist you.


----------



## MCP101 (Apr 23, 2010)

No Problem. All I need to know is what the "x" in "Port Gi x/y" refers to. As an example. I need to patch NIC 2 into Switch 2, Port Gi 7/31. My assumption is I would connect it to Port 31 of Switch 2, but I don't understand what the 7 in this example is referencing.


----------



## judoant (Apr 27, 2010)

x would be the slot or switch. ie you have a cisco 4000. it has 3-6 slots for different types of cards. management, gig, fiber, ect so card 2 port 10 would be gi 2/10. in a 3750 stack it would be switch 2 port 10, but that is usually defined gi2/0/10


----------

